# Non Drinkers, what type are you?



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm from New Zealand and here alcohol use is a pretty big problem as it is ingrained in our society. What bothers me is how it's widely celebrated even though it wreaks havoc for many families and innocent people. What annoys me more is that while people drink often here, people who partake in other drugs are arrested and judged. I don't think this is morally consistent of society due alcohol being just as dangerous as many drugs if not more. So i was curious as to what types have higher rates of abstaining from alcohol use and whether Fe,Ti users came up lower in this due to it being socially encouraged. Please vote and thanks for reading :tongue:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP. I crave uppers, not downers.


----------



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INFP. I crave uppers, not downers.


curious so do you abstain from recreation drugs completely or only depressants?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I used to drink quite a bit, but gave it up (for the most part, I still drink 3 or 4 times a year) because it makes no logical sense to spend money on liquid poison. The day after drinking I feel like crap, so I said screw it. If I was to do anything it would be psychedelics, but I don't see that anytime in the near future. Nothing beats a good trip.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

BK201 said:


> curious so do you abstain from recreation drugs completely or only depressants?


I do whatever will wake me up, not slow me down unless it'll bring me happiness, which in itself will give me energy.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP. Never got in the habit of it, and don't enjoy it enough to pick it up as a habit. 

The last time I was well and truly drunk was when I was about 14 years old. I've been tipsy on occasion since, but not drunk.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mr. Demiurge said:


> INTP. Never got in the habit of it, and don't enjoy it enough to pick it up as a habit.
> 
> The last time I was well and truly drunk was when I was about 14 years old. I've been tipsy on occasion since, but not drunk.


Drinking just loses its badassery once you reach the legal age.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

oh hello. I have a friend from Norway so I'm very familiar with habits of drinking ( she calls them uneducated repulsive drunks ). From my understanding from my Friend Mia Scand and surrounding areas loves to drink, so many drunks everywhere. She moved to my Country 10yrs ago and is so happy to get away from her Country. She has all the beauty here like that of her own Country, and not near as much drunks and druggies, abuse and much more ugly of her Country. I"m INFP, I drink socially now and again, like Mia I hate drunks. They are ugly to look at and even uglier to speak with.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... not a fan of pickling the liver, and not a fan of being in the company of those who do. I don't mind having a drink or two on a night out, rock concert or hot date. I might even smoke the occasional joint, and I will inhale. But being drunk/stoned out of your mind is ludicrous.

The point is to enjoy your pleasures and not abuse yourself with whatever poison.


----------



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> oh hello. I have a friend from Norway so I'm very familiar with habits of drinking ( she calls them uneducated repulsive drunks ). From my understanding from my Friend Mia Scand and surrounding areas loves to drink, so many drunks everywhere. She moved to my Country 10yrs ago and is so happy to get away from her Country. She has all the beauty here like that of her own Country, and not near as much drunks and druggies, abuse and much more ugly of her Country. I"m INFP, I drink socially now and again, like Mia I hate drunks. They are ugly to look at and even uglier to speak with.


Nice to know i'm not the only one! :tongue: Where are you located, might have to move there hahaha


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

INFP. Don't care at all for drinking, don't care to associate with people who are drinking. Not for me at all.

I've been Straight Edge since 2009.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think my type contributes much to my drinking habits since I don't actually like the taste of alcohol. I don't understand how people can drink so much when it tastes so bad.

That being said, I will have a few sips sometimes when other people drink. It's entirely social for me, as well as a point of personal curiousity because _how can you people drink so much of this revolting crap_. I can only down (often fruity) drinks with low alcohol content without wanting to retch. Though, there was this one sweet champagne (I think) I had at a social event that was tolerable.

Granted, I know almost nothing about alcohol. My experience of it thus far has not really encouraged me to learn more. I've also never drunk enough at once to notice a change in my processing or behaviour.


----------



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

Vox said:


> I don't think my type contributes much to my drinking habits since I don't actually like the taste of alcohol. I don't understand how people can drink so much when it tastes so bad.
> 
> That being said, I will have a few sips sometimes when other people drink. It's entirely social for me, as well as a point of personal curiousity because _how can you people drink so much of this revolting crap_. I can only down (often fruity) drinks with low alcohol content without wanting to retch. Though, there was this one sweet champagne (I think) I had at a social event that was tolerable.
> 
> Granted, I know almost nothing about alcohol. My experience of it thus far has not really encouraged me to learn more. I've also never drunk enough at once to notice a change in my processing or behaviour.


What is your type? i'm curious but it says unknown on your profile


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

BK201 said:


> What is your type? i'm curious but it says unknown on your profile


I'm sitting on ENTP right now. Sorry for forgetting to mention.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I am IXFP. I can't drink because, aside from the medications I am taking, I have a long history of alcohol abuse in my family. The white side has alcoholics, the Native American side has alcoholics (Not to mention Native American genetics can't tolerate alcohol), and my Adoptive father was an alcoholic before I was born. My liver is already shit, so I would be literally killing myself slowly.

No alcohol for me. Not even a little bit. I can't take the chance.


----------



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

Miniblini said:


> I am IXFP. I can't drink because, aside from the medications I am taking, I have a long history of alcohol abuse in my family. The white side has alcoholics, the Native American side has alcoholics (Not to mention Native American genetics can't tolerate alcohol), and my Adoptive father was an alcoholic before I was born. My liver is already shit, so I would be literally killing myself slowly.
> 
> No alcohol for me. Not even a little bit. I can't take the chance.


I'm curious, due to the history you family has had with alcohol and your experience of dealing with alcoholics and the damage alcohol causes, do you resent or somewhat hate how society portrays alcohol? Or how it is perfectly legal?


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

BK201 said:


> I'm curious, due to the history you family has had with alcohol and your experience of dealing with alcoholics and the damage alcohol causes, do you resent or somewhat hate how society portrays alcohol? Or how it is perfectly legal?


I have never experienced it firsthand, because My parents (adoptive/Aunt and Uncle) removed me from it. My Brother and Cousins where not so lucky. They also had to deal with drug abuse.

And good question. Growing up I hated all things _drug_. Like, really hated it. It fucked my family up. There were deaths and sadness, and my little brother was in the middle of it (My parents lived up North from the rest of the family, and we would see them often enough, but only during the good times i.e. weddings, parties, reunions). But now My little Brother (we were adopted to two different aunts) and one of my cousins live with me, and none of us drink ever (I mean *ever*). I no longer hate hate *HATE* alcohol (still don't like it), but it has left me bitter. 

Plus, It has *never* been a part of my life as I grew up in a dry household, and so it is... alien to me thinking about how big an impact it has on the world. 

I still think it is bullshit that it is legal when other things aren't.


----------



## BK201 (Dec 14, 2013)

Miniblini said:


> I have never experienced it firsthand, because My parents (adoptive/Aunt and Uncle) removed me from it. My Brother and Cousins where not so lucky. They also had to deal with drug abuse.
> 
> And good question. Growing up I hated all things _drug_. Like, really hated it. It fucked my family up. There were deaths and sadness, and my little brother was in the middle of it (My parents lived up North from the rest of the family, and we would see them often enough, but only during the good times i.e. weddings, parties, reunions). But now My little Brother (we were adopted to two different aunts) and one of my cousins live with me, and none of us drink ever (I mean *ever*). I no longer hate hate *HATE* alcohol (still don't like it), but it has left me bitter.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that happened to them, that's awful. I was having a debate about alcohols impact on society with my therapist who was trying to tell me it's subjective and somehow not objectively wrong that we celebrate alcohol yet arrest users of other drugs. Stupid. Thanks for the reply and i'm sorry to ask such a personal question.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

BK201 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to them, that's awful. I was having a debate about alcohols impact on society with my therapist who was trying to tell me it's subjective and somehow not objectively wrong that we celebrate alcohol yet arrest users of other drugs. Stupid. Thanks for the reply and i'm sorry to ask such a personal question.


Hey, don't be sorry! I wouldn't have shared (shored? shorn?) it if it was too personal! The commenting in the first place, I mean.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not a non drinker, but i also don't have the habit to drink a lot. Maybe i buy some beers in the weekend (sometimes, but last time i bought some beers (2?) was in the beginning of january. I used some alcohol two days ago in a café (two beers), but i think that's it for january. Didn't go out on new years' eve. Don't like that. (last year was a dissappointment, didn't enjoy new years eve 2014-2015).

Cafeine is also dangerous and taurine (Cola, Coffee, Red Bull, ... )

Actually in order of danger: alcohol >>> cafeine >>>>>> cannabis imo / and *experience*. I was never addicted to alcohol. Cafeine is another story (that's why i'm telling you red bull & cola is dangerous).


----------

